

Show HN: PandaQuack, Crowdsourced Short Stories - michaelohm
http://www.pandaquack.com

======
jhyqt5
I like the simplicity of this site, but can you tell me a little bit more
about it? What its for and why you're doing this?

Love the concept though :)

~~~
michaelohm
Thanks! I just graduated from a coding bootcamp and loved the functionality of
github and the concept of open source for coding. I'm also a big fan of reddit
and reddit's writingprompt subreddit, and then got to thinking, what would
open sourced writing look like? That was the basis for developing this
website. It has a lot of reddit influence in the voting system. One person
starts off a story with a line, and others can contribute line by line, each
submission being voted on and the top submissions for each line being included
in the final story. The site is rather janky as I am quite novice as a
developer, but please check it out and feel free to provide any feedback!

